# Hurricane Irene [merged]



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2011)

My condolences to those having plans for Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head,
NYC and elsewhere on the East Coast this weekend.  STAY SAFE.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 23, 2011)

Great map - where did you get it?
Thanks


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe it's from the National Hurricane Center.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/025713.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## BevL (Aug 24, 2011)

My brother travels between FLorida and Virginia for work - he's in Orlando this week so I was kind of glad to hear that.  SHouldn't be bad that far in, I'd guess but I haven't really been paying that much attention.


----------



## Judy (Aug 24, 2011)

JPrisco said:


> Great map - where did you get it?
> Thanks


My question is how did you get it into your post?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2011)

Judy said:


> My question is how did you get it into your post?



It kind'a surprised me that it showed as well as it did.

When drafting a post, you'll see three small icons in the blue menu area that look like little landscape photos with yellow backgrounds. Hold your mouse over the first one, and the words, "Insert Image" pop up.

This opens a dialog box where you can link an image from the web.
Put this URL in the box and the image will show...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0911W5_NL_sm2+gif/205314W5_NL_sm.gif

There's some nifty commands in those icons. They're worth exploring.


----------



## janej (Aug 24, 2011)

*How does it affect flight?*

We are scheduled to fly to Ft Myers from DC Friday night.  We will stop at Atlanta.   I am not sure how hurricanes impact flight.   Should I be concerned?


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 24, 2011)

janej said:


> We are scheduled to fly to Ft Myers from DC Friday night.  We will stop at Atlanta.   I am not sure how hurricanes impact flight.   Should I be concerned?



If you look at the map, it shows expected times.  So the hurricane is no where near your airports.  However, it will be at DC soon after you flight.  Flights may bbe disrupted as airlines try to move their planes out of the area.  You might try switching to an earlier flight Friday just to be extra secure.  Sometimes the airlines let you make changes for free if it makes everything easier on them in cases of storms.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 24, 2011)

I am being sooo lazy about my hurricane prep.  I have enough to survive a direct hit (not expected), but not enough to be happy.  Need to make that bread and milk run, lol.


----------



## Pardytime (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.
This is going to be our first trip to Virginia Beach, arriving at Ocean Beach Club around the time Irene is expected to blow through that area.  DH has been through a couple of hurricanes and thinks it is going to be OK.   as it is only expected to be a Cat 3.  Myself, I am trying to think of ways to stretch out our drive there by an extra day or two.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pardytime said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> This is going to be our first trip to Virginia Beach, arriving at Ocean Beach Club around the time Irene is expected to blow through that area.



I'd certainly give them a call to see if they will be open or evacuating.

I remember one time in Key West when all hotel guests were told to leave.
The locals stayed put. It was like our lives were more valuable, than theirs.


----------



## Sheera (Aug 24, 2011)

Pardytime said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> DH has been through a couple of hurricanes and thinks it is going to be OK.   as it is only expected to be a Cat 3.  Myself, I am trying to think of ways to stretch out our drive there by an extra day or two.



Katrina was only a category 3 when it blew through New Orleans. I'd say take your time, Darlin'. Safe trip. I'm heading to HHI on Monday. hope theres not much impact there.


----------



## CapriciousC (Aug 25, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I'd certainly give them a call to see if they will be open or evacuating.
> 
> I remember one time in Key West when all hotel guests were told to leave.
> The locals stayed put. It was like our lives were more valuable, than theirs.



That's good advice.  Here in Savannah we have a map indicating the mandatory evacuation areas and the times prior to expected landfall when evacuation will be mandated.  You could call the resort and find out if they're in a mandatory evacuation area and what their plans are before you head out.

The path does seem to be moving continually east - on Monday we were worrying a bit here, now it seems to be off everyone's mind.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

DD lives in Boston.  She has plans to go to Montreal for the weekend.  Hope she will be safer there.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> DD lives in Boston.  She has plans to go to Montreal for the weekend.  Hope she will be safer there.



Rosie,
   Not sure how/where this will eventually track, westward or eastward.
  She should be okay there or here, but should be off the road .
  She's invited to hunker down with us if she'd like. We're 10 miles due west of Boston and can be reached via commuter rail or I could fetch her if early enough.
  PM me if you'd like.
  Best, Beags


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Rosie,
> Not sure how/where this will eventually track, westward or eastward.
> She should be okay there or here, but should be off the road .
> She's invited to hunker down with us if she'd like. We're 10 miles due west of Boston and can be reached via commuter rail or I could fetch her if early enough.
> ...


Thanks.  She lives in the Brighton area.  She really wants to go to Canada to practice her French.  I'll tell her of your kind offer.  I'm not sure how she is planning to travel to Montreal.  She has no car so it would be with friends or on a bus.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 25, 2011)

There are now mandatory evacuations along the North Carolina coast. Irene is a big storm with lots of rain and wind. Even the Poconos are preparing for up to 8" of rain.


----------



## Judy (Aug 25, 2011)

The wind is blowing harder now, 20 knots or thereabouts;
White caps on the ocean and I'm watching for water spouts.
                                      j buffett

Fortunately for us, the center of Irene will be more than 200 miles off shore when it passes by.  We won't get TS strength winds, but it's a BIG storm,  more than 400 miles in diameter.  Here in Melbourne Beach, we've been getting wind all day and the rain bands are starting to come through.  The center of the storm is still well south of us.

Those of you planning to travel near Irene's path, please keep in mind that the track you see is only where the center of the storm is expected to be.  It's a BIG storm (can I say that often enough?)  and a category 3 is nothing to laugh at.  115 mile an hour winds can do a LOT of damage.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Judy said:


> The wind is blowing harder now, 20 knots or thereabouts;
> White caps on the ocean and I'm watching for water spouts.
> j buffett
> 
> ...



 I'm sorry for the folks (myself included) that are getting hit, but I am glad that the Space Coast is getting a break. You have been, historically, a direct hit or near to.I can remember you getting whacked with 3 in succession (or was it 4 ?); Charlie, Ivan & Jeanne.


First the earthquake, now the hurricane. Soon, the plague of locusts ? Maybe that Mayan 2012 has something. Ha ! ;lol;


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 25, 2011)

I never would have thought I'd be facing an earthquake and a hurricane in the same week!  And I'm a little sad about the Washington Cathedral... The head stonemason says there is no time to stabilize the things that are teetering and more stones are expected to fall in the storm.

As for me, I have um... Russell Stover chocolates, chocolate cake, oreo cookies, cinnamon rolls in the tube, and steak.  And eggs, bread and milk, of course.  Ready for a hurricane!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2011)

*Irene is now my most unfavorite name.* Came home 3 days early on my Marroit Beachplace stay to buy plywood and hang over storefront windows (in the rain). Had to buy a $250 plane ticket to do this. And my feet are cold and wet from the weather front (from the west) dumping rain on me. Tomorrow is more rain and more plywood installation in the lovely weather. Then by Saturday and all day Sunday is 90-110 MPH winds and rain ==> and who knows what else might get damaged from the storm.

I should be floating in the nice pool at Beachplace - worrying about getting sun burned.


----------



## siesta (Aug 25, 2011)

*Links to constantly updating satellite images*


----------



## Pat H (Aug 25, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> *Irene is now my most unfavorite name.* Came home 3 days early on my Marroit Beachplace stay to buy plywood and hang over storefront windows (in the rain). Had to buy a $250 plane ticket to do this. And my feet are cold and wet from the weather front (from the west) dumping rain on me. Tomorrow is more rain and more plywood installation in the lovely weather. Then by Saturday and all day Sunday is 90-110 MPH winds and rain ==> and who knows what else might get damaged from the storm.
> 
> I should be floating in the nice pool at Beachplace - worrying about getting sun burned.



I saw in today's Pocono Record that this is one of the wettest Augusts in 100 years! Looks like I picked a good time to move south. My son bought my house there so I hope the roof holds up through all this rain.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 25, 2011)

It's been quite windy here today just west of Hilton Head but we really don't expect much of an effect.


----------



## Pardytime (Aug 25, 2011)

*So, arriving after Irene, what can we expect?*

My well-wishes to everyone in Irene's path.  

So, after it passes, what can we expect as visitors to a beach resort?  If a resort has closed up temporarily and has little damage, do they normally open up again within a day or couple of days?  If we can't get there because we aren't allowed into the area, what happens with the timeshare credit?  Is it normally just a write-off on our part? Will a resort allow you to reschedule under these circumstances? (Marriott Ocean Beach Club, booked through Interval International)  

I know, I know, it seems like such a minor issue when others may have bigger problems (like no power), and having been through that ourselves I really do feel for them, but I was also hoping to salvage even a few days of our precious vacation, maybe by Wed, or if not, reschedule.  I will call the resort tonight, but would like to know if anyone else can offer some insight or experience.
Tks.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 25, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> As for me, I have um... Russell Stover chocolates, chocolate cake, oreo cookies, cinnamon rolls in the tube, and steak.  And eggs, bread and milk, of course.  Ready for a hurricane!



How are you gonna cook those cinnamon rolls, eggs and steak if the power goes? Do you have a plan?   

Not many hurricanes around here, but if we expect to lose power in the snow, we usually cook up a few things that we could eat cold if necessary. Do you have an outdoor grill for the steak and eggs?

Sheila


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 25, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> How are you gonna cook those cinnamon rolls, eggs and steak if the power goes? Do you have a plan?
> 
> Not many hurricanes around here, but if we expect to lose power in the snow, we usually cook up a few things that we could eat cold if necessary. Do you have an outdoor grill for the steak and eggs?
> 
> Sheila



I do have a grill and I used to live in the country where I had to use it (Hurricane Fran, various ice storms).  But then I moved next to a hospital.  Electricity restoration priority, I has it.:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> I do have a grill and I used to live in the country where I had to use it (Hurricane Fran, various ice storms).  But then I moved next to a hospital.  Electricity restoration priority, I has it.:whoopie: :whoopie:



Wow - did the same; Hurricane Andrew in Baton Rouge. Had electric back on in 4 hours as I was a block from a hospital and the regional electric company's dispatch yard for repair trucks. Plus, the McDonald's was there. Life was good.


----------



## kwilson (Aug 25, 2011)

Pardytime said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> This is going to be our first trip to Virginia Beach, arriving at Ocean Beach Club around the time Irene is expected to blow through that area.  DH has been through a couple of hurricanes and thinks it is going to be OK.   as it is only expected to be a Cat 3.  Myself, I am trying to think of ways to stretch out our drive there by an extra day or two.



I don't know an easier way to say it. Your husband is STUPID!


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 25, 2011)

The current path seems to put landfall somewhere between my bedroom and bathroom. I'm on the barrier beach 1 mile west of Jones Beach, 4 1/2 feet above sea level and 15 feet from the water. 1st time in 60+years I'm getting out of "Dodge", hope something is left on Monday. Taking the jewelery, passports and memories to higher ground. One bright point though, we have been plagued with mosquitoes since last weeks 1 foot+of rain with an earthquake thrown in for good measure so a change in lattitude perhaps might help.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 25, 2011)

silverfox82 said:


> The current path seems to put landfall somewhere between my bedroom and bathroom. I'm on the barrier beach 1 mile west of Jones Beach, 4 1/2 feet above sea level and 15 feet from the water. 1st time in 60+years I'm getting out of "Dodge", hope something is left on Monday. Taking the jewelery, passports and memories to higher ground. One bright point though, we have been plagued with mosquitoes since last weeks 1 foot+of rain with an earthquake thrown in for good measure so a change in lattitude perhaps might help.



Good luck to you!  Can you imagine if someone had told us there would be an earthquake and a hurricane the same week?  Because the earthquake alone wouldn't have been surreal enough!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 26, 2011)

I decided to go ahead and get a hotel for a couple of nights for my son and daughter in law who live on the James River in Newport News. 

Told them to not wait until the evacuation order, just go straight to the hotel as soon as Jordan gets off of work on Friday. If it turns out to be nothing, they wil just have a romantic weekend on mom. 

My daughter in law has been preparing, plenty of canned food that tastes good cold. Filling containers with water. Buying flashlights and batteries, candles and matches. They are going to move their furniture away from thei windows and remove their valuables and hope for the best.

Scares me bad! (i wish that there was a chewing your fingernails until they are bloody icon).

elaine


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 26, 2011)

A grill is your best bet with a power outage.  We have a gas stove but most of our friends do not and as Bobby Flay made clear - you can cook anything on the grill.


----------



## csudell (Aug 26, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I decided to go ahead and get a hotel for a couple of nights for my son and daughter in law who live on the James River in Newport News.
> 
> Told them to not wait until the evacuation order, just go straight to the hotel as soon as Jordan gets off of work on Friday. If it turns out to be nothing, they wil just have a romantic weekend on mom.
> 
> ...



You are a great MIL Elaine


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bread, milk, ice and canned goods are not in the grocrey stores in the Tidewater Virginia areas (Norfolk, Portsmouth, Virginia Beach, Suffolk, Hampton and Newport News,VA).

I am praying that Irene turn east into the Atlantic Ocean and miss the east coast.


----------



## Pardytime (Aug 26, 2011)

*Cooler heads prevail*

Seeing on TV cars full of people leaving the coast has finally convinced DH to stay home until we know more.  Thanks folks for putting a personal touch on this situation - it helped me hold my ground. Although the resort and II have not responded yet, I was able to cancel our reservation for the hotel enroute and hope that in some small way this helps an evacuee, and when we finally do head out, we will bring food with us so as not to contribute to pressure on the supply system. 

Having grown up in a resort town, I understand the need to have people stay away at times like this, but also recognize they need people to start coming back to keep the economy functioning.  I will be most happy to contribute when the time comes.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, it always seems like the ''I'' storms are the ones that zap the OBX.  Last time, it was Isabel.  This time it is Irene.  I would not be surprised to see some more extended closings for repair from some of the beachfront resorts.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Aug 26, 2011)

For those of you with DirecTV and wanting to have wall-to-wall hurricane news, DTV is going to have continuing coverage on channels 259,325 and 349.  They say coverage will originate with local affiliates from cities in the path.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

csudell said:


> You are a great MIL Elaine



Thank you. I am breathing a little easier now.

Jordan and Rose are safe (pretty safe) in Roanoke Rapids NC. They are all checked in and unloaded. They said the traffic wasn't bad.

Bonus daughter in Wilmington Delaware was 3 blocks from the mandatory evacuation area. She has headed to Charlottesville. Was just about 45 minutes out when we talked to her. Laura said traffic wasn't bad either.

All the kids were saying that traffic wasn't bad. Is everyone just waiting to see what happens? 

All I kept imagining was the parking lot that I45 became in Houston right before Katrina struck. And looking at the maps, it seems like I64 would be worse, much worse. 

Rose had told me that one of the evacuation routes is through a tunnel - I think the Suffolk tunnel. The very idea of that gives me the heebiejeebies.

I hope everyone stays safe.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Pardytime said:


> My well-wishes to everyone in Irene's path.
> 
> So, after it passes, what can we expect as visitors to a beach resort?  If a resort has closed up temporarily and has little damage, do they normally open up again within a day or couple of days?  If we can't get there because we aren't allowed into the area, what happens with the timeshare credit?  Is it normally just a write-off on our part? Will a resort allow you to reschedule under these circumstances? (Marriott Ocean Beach Club, booked through Interval International)
> 
> ...



I think that this varies by the resort. I know that some of the people that were displaced from the Galveston resorts when Katrina hit were given rain checks for later dates. I think that was largely because the resorts were not operable for months, some like Peregrinem, took 2 years to become habitable. 

There is nothing wrong to be concerned about the loss of your vacation. And you have it in perspective, too. 

I hope that all is well and everyone can get back to their mundane lives soon. After this kind of adventure (even vicariously) it is good to get back to mundane.

elaine


----------



## csudell (Aug 27, 2011)

your daughter in Wilmington could have come here   except who knows who will get hit.  

Much of the NJ highways near the "shore" have been closed heading east/south.  I havent heard about major traffic heading north/west.  I think people are spreading out the evacuations.  I have friends that were told to leave the Jersey shore and are leaving tomorrow morning.  Others have left already.

We were supposed to leave for HRA on Sunday.  I switched the reservation until Tuesday.  They are fine down there from what I've seen.  Now its our turn.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

csudell said:


> your daughter in Wilmington could have come here   except who knows who will get hit.
> 
> Much of the NJ highways near the "shore" have been closed heading east/south.  I havent heard about major traffic heading north/west.  I think people are spreading out the evacuations.  I have friends that were told to leave the Jersey shore and are leaving tomorrow morning.  Others have left already.
> 
> We were supposed to leave for HRA on Sunday.  I switched the reservation until Tuesday.  They are fine down there from what I've seen.  Now its our turn.



I suspect that Laura was secretly thrilled to have a valid reason to evacuate. She just completed her first year as a trial attorney doing "high stakes corporate litigation" (the quote is from the firm website). It seems to me that she is working 12 to 14 hours a day 5 days a week and then a couple more hours on Saturday and Sunday.  

Her boyfriend is an engineer that just started law school at UVA. He had been a patent examiner and figured that he would get paid alot more if he had a law degree as well as his engineering degree. 

So Charlottesville is the perfect evacuation spot. 

I hope that all is well for your vacation --- good thing that you put it off for a little.

elaine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 27, 2011)

Came back to NJ from FLL on Thursday AM. SWA would NOT switch my reservation without charging me an upgrade/change fees. So I brought another ticket. Tonight, SWA posted on the web, those holding tickets for cancelled flights (like my original flight for late Sat afternoon to PHL) can request their money back. And I just called Beachplace and checkout of my timeshare a few minutes ago (I did check before I left for the airport to make sure I could do that too).

So, I am now truly home for the bad weather.  And I can continue to board up my big plate glass windows at 7am. I think I am now up to 30 sheets of plywood.


----------



## Dori (Aug 27, 2011)

I just piped in to say "Be safe everyone!".

Dori


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 27, 2011)

I bragged too early about my hospital power priority proximity... 10,000+ in Raleigh without power, including ME, Waaa!


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hurricane Irene Hits North Carolina*

*
Hurricane Irene's outer bands reach Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina, early Saturday, August 27, 2011.* 

Hurricane Irene has weakened to a Category 1 storm as it nears the North Carolina coast but forecasters say _it remains extremely dangerous._

The center of Hurricane Irene has now hit the coast of North Carolina near Cape Lookout with Category 1 - force winds of 85 mph. 

Nearly 200,000 homes in North Carolina are experiencing power outages, according to Power Energy. Winds up to 85 mph ripped power lines from their poles, causing many of the shortages. The hardest hit areas were Wilmington and Wrightsville Beach, N.C. 

_There are so many timeshares along the North Carolina coast
Please post any damages to  NC timeshares after the storm._


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 27, 2011)

*Anxiously awaiting Irene*

I'm ready and not happy.  The eye is still headed right over my house.  Just put in another load of laundry just in case.  Crock pot is going with enough for 2 days.  Deck furniture is either in my garage or in my den.  I know a lot of friends that are evacuating.  Offered to them to come here, but so far so takers.  They want to go further inland.  I'm not worried about flooding because we live up on a hill.  I'm more worried about my roof that is 25 years old.  I'm staying tight.  How about you?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 27, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> I bragged too early about my hospital power priority proximity... 10,000+ in Raleigh without power, including ME, Waaa!



Posting via ipad or cell phone? At least, those towers still have power.  Wait til they crash, then you will really feel cut off.


----------



## IngridN (Aug 27, 2011)

My prayers are with all that are in Irene's path. My brother and his family and some of his wife's family live in the Rockaways and have (mandatory) evacuated. Not worried about them physically, however, they have 2 homes there and the destruction could be horrendous.

That community has lost so much, first with all of the firefighters in 9/11, then the plane that went down 5 blocks from their house and now this...

I'm glued to the TV. Fox news has excellent coverage.

Ingrid


----------



## MomoD (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hurricane*

Good luck to everyone who is in the path of Irene, our thoughts are with you at this worrying time.

Maureen


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 27, 2011)

We had three over us in 2004. I have been through numerous others growing up. Donna was very bad. Charlie is the worst in my memory. God Bless all in Irene's path.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess we're as ready as we can be with food and supplies; the outdoor stuff is moved to the garage or tied down.  We're expecting the basement to flood so I'm on my way down there to pick up anything off the floor and use the shop vac - at least the water won't be loaded with dust and dirt.  The worst of it up here in the Boston area won't hit us until tomorrow.

My sister tells me this morning's sunrise was a completely RED sky - not a good sign at all but it probably would have made for beautiful pictures.  As long as it's not dangerous I'll be out and about with my camera.

Anybody else noticing the birds?  It's all we can hear outside, flocks of birds going crazy.

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 27, 2011)

Left MB one day early.  We didn't want to leave with the rain and wind howling even tho it was going to miss this area.  Lots of wind and high surf but that was about all. They took all the cars/seats off of the skywheel as it would have been a monetary disaster if the hurricane wrecked it . 

The weather was beautiful and I enjoyed my stay even if I had to leave early.  shaggy


----------



## mclyne (Aug 27, 2011)

Been thinking about all the preparations my husband and I have made for this hurricane and am now wondering if we should begin to think about buying disaster preparedness shelf foods. Looked on line for companies but am unsure which one to go with. Has anyone purchased shelf foods and if so, which company did you use and did you like the quality of the food.

Thank you


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Anybody else noticing the birds?  It's all we can hear outside, flocks of birds going crazy.


OK, this is sooo funny.  I have been commenting all day that there is not a bird in the sky and that I think they have all flown North!!  Can't even find a squirrel around.  So they must have gone to Boston for the weekend! :hysterical:


----------



## Judy (Aug 27, 2011)

Caribgirl said:


> Been thinking about all the preparations my husband and I have made for this hurricane and am now wondering if we should begin to think about buying disaster preparedness shelf foods. Looked on line for companies but am unsure which one to go with. Has anyone purchased shelf foods and if so, which company did you use and did you like the quality of the food.Thank you


What's wrong with canned foods from your local grocery store?


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 27, 2011)

*just passing time and enjoying the fact we still have electric*

..Yup..same here..I live just a few miles from Jones Beach..and thankful out of the current evacuation area ..for now..
Crock Pot was busy ..have several days of food to just heat up on gas stove.  Batteries were replaced in all flashlights, old mattress will be up against our bedroom window tonight since the nasty part comes while we attempt to sleep, laundry finishing up soon, our garage is full with everything that could blow in the wind, cell phones charging, bathtub full of water, our cars have been filled with gas but sad to say the price of gas has gone up overnight, filled up at $3.81 6pm Friday, at noon today (sat) it was $3.93,
getting calls from out of state family/friends to wish us well and sending us prayers...its been some week with earthquake and all week the warnings of IRENE...
oh..and of course..a trip to the liquor store yesterday for our Hurricane Cocktails..YUP we are ready. 
Its been great to see the politicians go all out to make this a safe event, and good to see we are in a ready mode for future ones since its just the beginning of hurricane season and they keep reminding us..THE BIG ONE IS COMING


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 27, 2011)

Caribgirl said:


> Been thinking about all the preparations my husband and I have made for this hurricane and am now wondering if we should begin to think about buying disaster preparedness shelf foods. Looked on line for companies but am unsure which one to go with. Has anyone purchased shelf foods and if so, which company did you use and did you like the quality of the food.
> 
> Thank you



I agree with the previous poster.  If it is something "just for disasters" you aren't going to be familiar with cooking and eating it.  These foods are especially not recommended for children and the elderly because they may just not be able to eat the unusual food, especially in an upsetting situation.  Also, it will just sit until it goes bad as opposed to foods which you will continually rotate as you use them.  I think a better plan is a more robust food storage plan, where you plan to have a certain backlog of stored foods that are appropriate to emergencies but which you also eat in normal life.

For myself, I bought a gas grill that also has a hotplate.  So I have a second gas cooking option outdoors.  And then if you have a pot you can cook anything, such as rice which stores very well.


----------



## jhoug (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ditto the previous 2 posts*

I agree with the last 2 posters.  I live in the heart of "emergency prepardness" country, where we have heard for years about food storage and 72-hour kits as common talk.  You don't need to use high-priced MREs or food storage companies.  I can be as simple as gradually stocking up on things that you usually eat and rotating them.   

[link deleted]


----------



## mclyne (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a large pantry which is stocked with food and a freezer full of frozen meat but what happens if one has to evacuate and there are  no stores available to buy food. Am I getting too paranoid when I think about terrorists, hurricanes etc etc --things which can affect our food  and waterr supply? My husband thinks so--Thought I would pass along my feelings to you and see what your thoughts are.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

*what we stock up on*

We try to keep a one year supply of food. We buy 5 gallon, mylar-lined, nitrogen packed staples. We buy them from a company called emergency essentials. 

A lot of the staples are in their just-harvested, not processed, state. Wheat berries, flax, oats. So we also have a hand cranked flour mill. We buy the large cakes of yeast from Costco and use them and restore them on a regular basis.

Ian being an engineer figured out the calorie requirements on a daily bases per person and the number of people we expect to feed. 

In addition to the big buckets, we keep canned beans (several cases), peanut butter (2 cases), cases of canned chicken, canned tuna, ravioli, raisins, dried peaches, dried pineapples, jelly, spinach, diced tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, turnip greens, collard greens, etc. For treats, we stock the Nature Valley chocolate oat bars. 

We have 2 walk-in closets full of food. And we try to regularly use and replace. The food is not just sitting there. 

We have 80 gallons of water for drinking and 2 large tubs for flushing and sponge bathing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I am back to biting my nails. I did not get the kids far enough away from the storm. There are power outages where they are in Roanoke Rapids. Their cell phones are not working. No one is answering the switch board (I know it probably is not working due to the power outage, but I had to try).

I had looked at the hurricane projections and simply cut it too close. It looks like the storm went further inland than they were predicting.

The people that evacuated to Richmond are having power outages, too. 

This is making me sick with worry.

elaine


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it is reasonable and smart to think through your concerns and write out a plan.  This will make you realize what you need to always have on hand so you can put it in your kit to go.

I'm not on my A game with this, but my sister who lives on a ranch in earthquake & fire country and next to a nuclear power plant is.  She has a laminated checklist for everything, including a list by the door of what she wants a person running out of the burning house with no notice to try to take with them.

I did better when I lived in a flimsy house in the country.  I had, for example, a jumbo tarp so that if the house were damaged I could try to protect my belongings, a sun shower for warm bathing when the power was out, a Coleman stove and lamp, etc.  These things wear out or get old and rusty and break... Maintenance is an issue, which is why things that are being used regularly anyway are good...


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 27, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am back to biting my nails. I did not get the kids far enough away from the storm. There are power outages where they are in Roanoke Rapids. Their cell phones are not working. No one is answering the switch board (I know it probably is not working due to the power outage, but I had to try).
> 
> I had looked at the hurricane projections and simply cut it too close. It looks like the storm went further inland than they were predicting.
> 
> ...



If it helps at all, I am in Raleigh where there are more than 10,000 people without power and honestly there is almost nothing going on here storm wise.  Everyone is looking at each other saying, "I don't get it...". It's a water storm, not a major wind storm.  If they are out of the water, they're probably just bored somewhere without power.


----------



## Judy (Aug 27, 2011)

Caribgirl said:


> I have a large pantry which is stocked with food and a freezer full of frozen meat ............Thought I would pass along my feelings to you and see what your thoughts are.


The first thing to go in a windstorm is the electric power.  If you have a gas stove or barbeque grill, I suppose you could cook and eat all of the meat before it goes bad.  If you're counting on your frozen meat to see you through, better buy a generator and make sure you have enough gasoline to run it.  We were without power for 10 days the last time we had a hurricane.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hurricane Irene*

DC, Maryland, Delaware hit overnight
Sunday: Sunny and Warm out today.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi...I found a place to get dehydrated food that sounds pretty good.  You can order samples of their food for $9.99. I just got my samples, but haven't tried it yet.  Tomorrow, I hope to do that. 
http://HowToBePrepared.myefoods.com/?pcid=75368 





Caribgirl said:


> Been thinking about all the preparations my husband and I have made for this hurricane and am now wondering if we should begin to think about buying disaster preparedness shelf foods. Looked on line for companies but am unsure which one to go with. Has anyone purchased shelf foods and if so, which company did you use and did you like the quality of the food.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## mclyne (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you, JayBee,

  I will try that website. 

  Mary


----------



## IngridN (Aug 28, 2011)

My brother and immediate neighbors came through it well. The eye went right over them, however, the rain was light. They are at a high point and the streets flooded, but not the houses. SIL and kids are bored at her brother's further inland and can't wait to get home. They were under mandatory evac but the daddys stayed behind due to looting concerns from as he says 'the bad boys up in Far Rockaway.'

Ingrid


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 28, 2011)

*Riding the storm out....;*



IngridN said:


> .... They were under mandatory evac but the daddys stayed behind due to looting concerns from as he says 'the bad boys up in Far Rockaway.' Ingrid



LOL. My Mom grew up in Hampton Beach, NH, a block off the beach. During rare occasions when hurricanes make it that far north, they would send the women inland (to town) and the men would stay to watch the tide.  From my youth, I can remember 2 tmes picking up after big storms (at that time my parents had a house on the coast), the debris and flooding was not fun.  But #1 is safety.

Mom is now inland, in Western Mass. Just talked to her, lots of rain, a little wind.  Main concern is flooding.  

Waiting for update from sister in Greenwich, CT. Heard from her early this morning and the lights were flickering.  Again, sounds like main concern is flooding.

Thoughts and prayers are with all affected by this.


----------



## Larry (Aug 28, 2011)

*We were very lucky*

We have power and no real problems other than some tree limbs fallen and on the street. I only have a one car garage so we put one car inside that I own and we have a leased car that I parked on the street. I left it on the street rather than in my driveway since I have about 20 oak trees on my property and have had tree limbs fall on my driveway during previous storms and one landed on the roof of my car about 5 years ago causing about two thousand dollars in damages.

So my neighbor across the street had a huge tree limb fall down on the street right in front of my house and missed my car by less than a foot. The limb is huge and is blocking my street from thru traffic ( my street is only one block long) . It also missed the power lines and telephone lines in front of the house so we were very fortunate. Hopefully they will remove the tree by tomorrow but I can still get out of my driveway just can only make a right turn to get out of my block.

I got up several times during the night as we have a small creek in back of my house that overflowed and covered about 90% of my back yard which looked like a lake. I moved everything from the wall adjacent to my back yard but since my house sits on high ground with about 15 steps from my first floor deck no water got into my basement.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 28, 2011)

Ian called the kids' apartment complex and learned that they have power and water. 

Shortly after that, the kids posted to facebook that they had found a restaurant and gasoline and that they were headed back home.

Jordan has a perfect attendance record. Even though it would have been an excused absence, he wanted to be at work tomorrow.

I hope everyone else in Irene's path has fared as well.

elaine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 28, 2011)

I got up and checked on my elderly aunt's house. All was fine with the 1723 farmhouse. No, she is not the original owner ... 

I then began my rounds. Found several towns w/o electric. Found damage. 

In some towns, there were a house or two under trees. The streams were very high with lots of dirt in the water (water was very tan). Traffic when I started was very light; traffic got much heavy during my 2 hours of running around.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Jordan has a perfect attendance record. Even though it would have been an excused absence, he wanted to be at work tomorrow.



Seen on a T-Shirt:
"I've used up all of my sick days, so tomorrow, I'm calling in dead."
.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 28, 2011)

My family statistics - 4 without power (2 NJ 2 PA) and 2 with power (1 each PA & NJ). None are in danger of flooding although my sister isn't far from the Passaic River which is going to reach record levels. The bigger rivers like the Delaware won't crest for a few days yet. The water is going to be a problem for several days.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lucky and then not so lucky..
Irene is gone but not forgotten..
We lost electric 3:30am Saturday morning...thankfully we have gas storm and gas water heater for showers...
Mild flooding on the east side of house..through our sliding glass doors.
No trees fell on us, but we are told it could be 7 days before electric is restored, some 480,000 Long Island customers are still without.
The traffice lights are out..very dangerous driving, work has electric..guess I will be spending even more time here..
but my vacation home in Windham NY is still unknown..the town was hit bad.
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/gallery?section=news&id=8320371&photo=3

Thankfully, family is safe, on our search for a generator..


----------



## Conan (Aug 29, 2011)

liborn2 said:


> It could be 7 days before electric is restored.



Say it ain't so!  We have no power likewise in southern CT.


----------



## Judy (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaybee said:


> Hi...I found a place to get dehydrated food that sounds pretty good.  You can order samples of their food for $9.99. I just got my samples, but haven't tried it yet.  Tomorrow, I hope to do that.
> http://HowToBePrepared.myefoods.com/?pcid=75368


Relying on dehydrated food assumes that you'll have plenty of pure water to rehydrate and cook it with. Many times after a storm, municipalities will advise residents to boil water before using it.  That's OK I guess, if you have electricity.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 29, 2011)

We also have canned food, rice, beans, stored water, and water purification tablets. Water purification could be the biggest problem. I doubt if relying on only one type of stored food wouldn't be a good plan.  We used some freeze-dried foods when we cruised, and it was pretty good.  The cottage cheese was excellent.
I know I should re-acquaint myself with canning, but I procrastinate.  For some reason, the meat loaf I'd canned before our cruise what always the biggest treat. 

Incidentally, we tried the Cheddar/Broccoli dehydrated soup last night, and it was very good.  I'm not sure it would be enough for 4 as a main meal, but maybe three.  Jean


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2011)

Today is the first day we have had electricity and telephone service since Irene struck the Suffolk,VA area last Saturday.

Wishing everyone well in New York, Vermont and Canada.

Be safe and listen to the weather forecast.  PLEASE !


----------

